# Schwarz-Weiß-Drucken



## Tamaros (11. Februar 2010)

Gruß aus Sachsen!
Ich bin auf ein Problem gestoßen was sich nicht lösen lassen will und bevor ich noch mahr Papier verschwende hole ich mich hier Rat.

Ich hab nen relativ alten Laserdrucker (HP LaserJet 5P). Der Macht 600x600dpi(sagt er zumindest).
Nun tu ich für meine Tapes ab und an mal nen Cover design mit Bild und Text und Co.

Text sieht immer super aus(war bis jetzt immer schwarz oder weiß).
Die Bilder bzw. jeglicher Nicht-Text ist sehre verpixlt, also Konturen, Hitergründe, Muster, Verläufe usw.
Quasi alles was nicht kompeltt schwarz oder weiß ist.
...ACHSO: naturlich erst nach dem drucken. Im PS sieht alles super aus.

Nun habe ich folgendes gemacht: Das Cover als PDF gespeichert und im Reader gedruckt... und siehe da, das funtioniert astrein.
Gehe also stark davon aus, dass es was mit der Druckeinstellunf vom PS zutun hat. Habe im Druckfenster bei Farbmanagement allemöglichen Dinge so ein-, um- oder verstellt wie es mir logisch vorkam bzw. was ich davon verstanden habe(nich viel) und es gibt selten eine Veränderung.
Habe auch nciht rausbekommen können was der Reader anders macht.

Gruß und Dank
T.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2010)

Hi Tamaros,

hast du auch schon mal versucht, aus dem Reader heraus zu drucken?
Und welche Farbeinstellung hast du denn derzeit in Photoshop?

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Tamaros (11. Februar 2010)

> hast du auch schon mal versucht, aus dem Reader heraus zu drucken?





> Das Cover als PDF gespeichert und im Reader gedruckt


das sollte heißen, dass ich es aus dem Reader heraus gedruckt habe

Farbeinstellung:
Vom Bild her habe ich schon RGB und Schwarzweiß getestet - kein Erfolg. CMYK habe ich noch nicht(bewusst) geteste aber ich glaube, dass es da auch keinen Unterschied gibt.
Und im Farbmanagement beim drucken habe ich schon einige durchprobiert, z.b. das mit dem got gain...
Dann habe ich auch zwischen den Farbverwaltungen durch Drucker und durch PS und auch keine FV gewechselt, leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe so viel ausprobiert, dass ich nicht mehr sagen kann was ich schon gemacht haben und was nicht, also bin ich wieder am Punkt Null angekommen.

Vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen, dass dieser Drucker von mir ein SW-Drucker ist. Kann also keine Farbe drucken...

T.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2010)

Tamaros hat gesagt.:


> das sollte heißen, dass ich es aus dem Reader heraus gedruckt habe


Ah ok, hab ich falsch verstanden. 

Benutz doch mal die Standard-Einstellungen von Photoshop. Dies ist im CMYK-Bereich Coated FOGRA27.
und - falls es wirklich RGB sein sollte - sRGB IEC61966-2.1. Alternativ kannst du auch mit Strg-Alt-Shift
beim Programmstart Photoshop auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.
*Achtung*: Alle Werkzeugspitzen, Shapes, Einstellungen werden dabei zurückgesetzt. Also bestenfalls vorher sichern. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------

